# Earning money from Ali Express dot com



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi friends,

I have seen people sharing referral codes of aliexpress.com on many forum.  Can anybody help me how is it useful to them and is this a method to earn money or buy products from aliexpress.com for free.

Other than that, how is the delivery of products (free) to India?

regards


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2017)

It is for buying products. You get some discount using that code. Delivery depends on the shipping method chosen.

My kz ate took more than 25 days for delivery IIRC while Orico USB enclosure arrived in 15 days.


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 6, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is for buying products. You get some discount using that code. Delivery depends on the shipping method chosen.
> 
> My kz ate took more than 25 days for delivery IIRC while *Orico USB enclosure arrived in 15 days.*



OFFTOPIC : can you post max speed on that enclosure


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Mar 6, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It is for buying products. You get some discount using that code. Delivery depends on the shipping method chosen.
> 
> My kz ate took more than 25 days for delivery IIRC while Orico USB enclosure arrived in 15 days.



How to verify if the product is original or not on aliexpress.com.  I am thinking to buy Xiaomi Piston 3 from the following web page which is also giving free shipping. 

Original Xiaomi Piston Basic In Ear Stereo Earphone with Mic Earbud Earphones Headset for iPhone iPad Samsung Mi 3 4 Redmi Phone-in Earphones &amp; Headphones from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Grou

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> It is for buying products. You get some discount using that code. Delivery depends on the shipping method chosen.
> 
> My kz ate took more than 25 days for delivery IIRC while Orico USB enclosure arrived in 15 days.



Please also tell how are these discount codes generated and can a new person registered on that side do it?

Are there other reliable sites too which deliver products with free shipping to India?

I also checked another earphones ([FONT=&quot]KZ ATE 3.5 mm in ear earphone Sport running HIFI Super Bass Metal Earphones Noise Isolation Earphones Copper Driver) [/FONT]but prices tend to fluctuate a lot i.e. from 5.98$ to 11.80$.  So how to verify original product?

Оптовая Kz ATE Copper Галерея - Купить по низким ценам Kz ATE Copper Лоты на Aliexpress.co


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

It takes months and beware of counterfeit items.Sometimes shipping back the item will cost more than the product.I would not purchase costly items from there but cables and project supplies and such cheap stuffs are worth it.


----------

